# Bacon Wrapped Backstraps on the MES 40 w/ Que-View```



## diesel-gunner (Jun 11, 2017)

First time posting a whole run so please be nice! LOL

So I pulled these three pieces of Whitetail out of the freezer on Thursday. They are from a friends hunt in Texas last season and I didn't want to let them get buried from the latest Costco run of my wifes.

I looked on here for some inspiration, and combined a few things of my own to come up with the following:

I had three, so I soaked the first in Allegro hot and spicy for 4 hours. It will be the one that looks darker in the pics. 

I took the second and soaked in Allegro Smokey for 4 hours. It looks dark as well.

The third I simply dried off with paper towels and sprinkled with salt and pepper.

All three were wrapped in bacon:













667C24AA-8EB7-46DD-99DD-7EB17C94E25F_zpskuajl2ml.j



__ diesel-gunner
__ Jun 11, 2017






And into the smoker at 225 with a single row of Pit Masters Choice Pellets.

I smoked to an IT of 130. The bacon looked good, but needed to be a little more crisp, so I transferred to a 500 degree grill of 3 minutes per side.

This is how it looked after coming off:













894CF2DE-94D9-4D03-BCAE-76E185A0E33D_zpsmf7quegs.j



__ diesel-gunner
__ Jun 11, 2017


















E4B1985A-A412-4E20-8F12-D6E242758538_zps93yuc7gc.j



__ diesel-gunner
__ Jun 11, 2017


----------



## diesel-gunner (Jun 11, 2017)

I let it rest for 45 minutes under foil, and then sliced thin:













167817E4-9B5C-42A8-880D-CA47F289F61C_zpsyq5r1cba.j



__ diesel-gunner
__ Jun 11, 2017






It was juicy, tasted great, and was gone in about 10 minutes with my wife and 2 kids at the helm. 

The black looking hole in the center of the cut is from my meat probe. 













87720BFE-00DC-4EEB-9202-4A2D2B5B3E32_zpshuxd1uv2.j



__ diesel-gunner
__ Jun 11, 2017






I couldn't really taste a difference in the two different types of Allegro. I use both for ducks and they are definitely different, but for deer, I could tell.

They were a little sweeter than the one with simple salt and pepper and no marinade,but they were all three eaten and enjoyed just the same.

Happy Smokin!

DG


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 12, 2017)

Great job DG!

They look fantastic!

I owe you a point, it seems I'm over my limit!

Al


----------



## diesel-gunner (Jun 12, 2017)

Thank you Al, 

I'm gonna hold you to that promise.

They did come out really well and were so tender.


----------



## crazymoon (Jun 13, 2017)

DG I'll give you a point for that tasty looking venison. nice job !!!


----------



## link (Jun 13, 2017)

That looks fantastic! I now know what I am doing with the ones in my freezer this weekend.

I will add the point.


----------



## uncletork (Jun 13, 2017)

Man that is beautiful cooked venison.


----------



## tallbm (Jun 13, 2017)

That looks wonderful!  Keep on posting stuff like that :)


----------



## diesel-gunner (Jun 15, 2017)

Sorry for the late reply guys, just getting back to this thread.

Thank you for the support!


----------

